# Fun show the other week. Pretty good pics!!!



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

looks like you two had a blast, i wish we had things like that around here! =]


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

haha yeahh...it was the most fun ive had at a show in a long time. This is the only one I know of around me and i think its run by my trainers cousin and thats why we go. Its cheap too, since its pretty much only family and friends...I think its like $10 and then just bring a covered dish for lunch. I LOVE it. =)))


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

oh how fun! and wow thats cheap!


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

that's awesome! I love how you're doing barrels in an english saddle. too funny. <3 it.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

dreamrideredc said:


> looks like you two had a blast, i wish we had things like that around here! =]


same here. Most shows are in Puyallup. You guys look like you had fun!!!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

looks like a fun time!


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

haha, looks like you two had loads of fun
brilliant pictures !


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

hahah wow looks like you guys had a blast!


----------

